# Fehler bei der Installation von tcl



## ripsta (17. Juni 2004)

Wenn ich auf meinem vserver tcl installieren möchte bekomme ich folgenden fehler:


> checking for Tcl library... found /lib/libtcl8.3.so
> checking for Tcl header... not found
> configure: error:
> 
> ...



./configure --with-tcl-inc=$HOME/include --with-tcl-lib=$HOME/lib funktioniert auch nicht, obwohl die tcl.h sich ebenfalls in diesem folder befindet... weiß wer, was zu tun ist?

mfg


----------



## RedWing (17. Juni 2004)

Also so wie es aussieht versuchst du das Package eggdrop und nicht tcl zu installieren kann das sein?

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## ripsta (17. Juni 2004)

jo schon, aber es scheint ja, dass er tcl nicht findet und ich dachte, es liegt daran


----------



## RedWing (17. Juni 2004)

Dann versuch mal mit export die zwei nötigen Systemvariablen(TCLLIB and TCLINC) auf
das Verz wo sich deine tcl.h und deine TCL Libs befinden zu setzen und versuch dann configure nochmal zu starten.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## ripsta (17. Juni 2004)

cd ~ 
tar -zxvf tcl8.3.2.tar.gz    ###(falls das nicht klappt: gunzip tcl8.3.2.tar.gz;tar -xpf tcl8.3.2.tar) 
cd tcl8.3.2/unix 
./configure --prefix=$HOME --enable-shared
make install
export TCLLIB=$HOME/lib
export TCLINC=$HOME/include
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$HOME/lib

ich habs nach der anleitung gemacht...


----------



## psYchOgAmeR (1. Juli 2004)

wenn du debian hast probier mal
"apt-get install tcl0.3-dev"
bei mir hats funktioniert


----------



## ripsta (1. Juli 2004)

ich wusste nicht, dass es case sensitive war.. von daher gehts nu 
trotzdem danke


----------



## mathiu (2. Juli 2004)

unter Linux ist eigentlich fast immer alles case sensitive..


----------



## ripsta (2. Juli 2004)

ja das konnte ich als einsteiger nicht wissen 
jez weiss ich ja bescheid... danke fuer die hilfe


----------



## mathiu (2. Juli 2004)

sollte kein vorwurf sein, wollte nur anmerken, dass man darauf auch in andern Bereich immer achten sollte.


----------



## ripsta (2. Juli 2004)

oki 
kann damit zu.

mfg


----------

